# ?!!

## Arllett

, !!! 
, ,   :
              .  :Wow:  
      2/2.         ..

!!!

----------


## yanich

-

----------


## Unica

?
    2/2 .    15  .   /    15,   -   . 
    ?    ?

----------


## yanich

-   .               .         .   ..,                .

----------

*Unica*,          ?    . ?             .      2\2    ,       15000=   15 .    .        .         ,      15     15000 .           .   400      :Wow: .

----------


## Igen

> *Unica*,          ?    . ?             .      2\2    ,       15000=   15 .    .        .         ,      15     15000 .           .   400     .


                .   - 
=/ ()  *

----------


## stas

*Arllett*,          . ,       ,      .

----------


## Rioki

.   ,  , ,      ?     ?  ,     "".

----------


## Unica

> *Unica*,          ?    . ?             .      2\2    ,       15000=   15 .    .        .  .


  . :Smilie:  
    ?      15 ?        :  16  -     16000 (15000/15*16).
     15000 ,  ?      ?     ... :Embarrassment:         "  "?

----------

,   ,   .    ,             .      .       ?

----------


## Igen

> ...     .       ?


 ... :Frown:        ( - ,  -,  __   .)

----------


## Rioki

*Unica*,     ,                     (. 104  ).       40 , , 10/10///10/10/ ( ,   ),      .  ,                 .        -  .     ,    16 , -   ,     ?        ?

----------


## Unica

> *Unica*,     ,                     (. 104  ).       40 , , 10/10///10/10/ ( ,   ),      .  ,                 .        -  .     ,    16 , -   ,     ?        ?


, ,       ?       ,      - 40 ,   -   - 12 .      .
       -  12 ,  -  6-7 .      40   ,       ,    ( 40 ),        ,  , ,       .       ?

 ,      15   ,   ,      .    :         -        .  -        ,       .  ,  ?
 ,          ,   "   ".   :   ,   -  .    (    ),      .    ,        :  -   . 
 :    ?   1 ,   ,     ,            ? ?    (  )?

----------

.   ,  ,       .   ,                 :   ,  - .       .  ?

----------


## olgenn

. - ,   ( . ),    .     (  ),   .

----------


## stas

4  (    ),   ,   4*40=160 ,          .

----------

,   ,      ,   17 ,        ?     25 ?,               ?       ,    -

----------


## Olyash

.            .     .  , , ,    .       .           ? -     ,       .   ?

----------


## kenga.ru

!    .  , 4     .           - ,      5     8 .           ,     ?   ,          ,   .      ?  ?

----------

, /         .               .      !!!!!     1,      (    )??????????  !!!

----------

,       ,     ,     ,            ,..    ,                .       1     ,     -  -

----------


## 13

> 1


 1   ,         (.   , ...).       .

----------


## 13

> ,     ?   ,          ,   .      ?  ?


  ,   -    ,       .   ,   .     (, /....),       .

----------

,        2  2  11   .              .           8  8    11   1  .          ?
     ,   ?      .     -        -    .   ,        ,    ,        .
   ,    ,          .

----------

,     .      ,

----------

?     ..  ?         1    ,           ?

----------

,                .

----------

152.   

( .    30.06.2006 N 90-)

(.       -  ) 



             ,    -      .          ,      .              ,    ,  .

----------

,          10 ,   2   2 ? ?

----------

,       ,   11   10  ,        .           8-00  18-00       18-00

----------

:                         .  ?       ?
          ? 
                  ?               .            ?   /    ?     ?     /?

----------

:    ,         ,      ,,                  ,              ,                .      -  ,    ?

----------

,

----------

,

----------

3  3  12     9-00  22-00,      13  -  9-00  23-00.    12     .   .  /   , ..    /   15  ,    16.  ,      /         .

----------


## Gerkuless2006

*,   .     .   ,   . 15  2008      ,        ,               ,        .   ,   ,    .       ?   (       ),      .         ? 1  2008      .  1  2008 ,    ,   ,        (    ,          ). ,     ,   .           ,        .     .       ?    ? (   )*

----------


## AlexeyG

> *          ,        .     .*


. ..     40   ?   .       - ?     ,       .
,        -   .

----------


## 13

> 


 .   ,     .   - .   .
,     ,     .

   .

----------

!           .!  :        1 . - 4000 .  2008   2020       1998.      11   (   7 ).       2020.-1998.=22 .    165 .       :  - 4000 ,   -  2     (4000./183*2*1,5=65,57),   20 - (4000/183*20*2=874,32),     4936,89.?
   .  :         22     (165-22=143),   143    4000/183*143 =3125,68 +  ,   4065,57.      .   . (        900 )

----------



----------


## GSokolov

(,     183 .    165) 4000/183*165=3606,56.       4000*12/1998=24,024. __  1,5   2   24,02*0,5*2=24,02. __    20  (-           ) 24,024*1*20=480,48.  4111,06.
  , , ,      ,   ,        ,     .      ,       ,    .

----------

GSokolov!           165 , 183 -    .      ,      ?

----------

-     128       3/3  192 .    .     ?                 .  ?

----------


## GSokolov

> GSokolov!           165 , 183 -    .      ,      ?


         ,     ?       4000 (     ,      )  + 504,5 .           ()   ,       , , ,   .

----------


## kt

> ,       ,   11   10  ,        .           8-00  18-00       18-00


 


> 18-00


 ? 
    -   16   , 
    ,         18:00,     ?

----------

.  .  : () 5000/166*.* (,   ..)=/
: 5000  -,
       166 -      ()
        -      .
    , ,  (  ),      ,   .
  5000/166 -     ,      .            "   " (     -2 .)

----------


## mln

,          7 ,       ,                  ,        .                                                                                                   ,                .                                                                                            ,                .                                                                                                :                                                                                                2008.    160  (),     2008. -136.      4000.,   528,53.   .                                                                                      =  11. &#215; 2 &#215;  24,024 ./.
      ()      4000*12/1998=24,024 ./.

         1 !!!!!                                                                                               1.      ,           ()     .                                                                2.             1 ,       .
3.                , ,          .
 ,   165        :  - 4000 ,   1033,03 .  .                                                                                        :                                                                                   2 . &#215; 1,5 &#215; 24,024 ./. = 72,07.                                                                                           20. &#215;2,0 &#215; 24,024 ./. =960,96 .

----------

. .       ...

    %    .

----------


## Bucom

> ,   -    ,       .   ,   .


  ,   -     ,       .  ,    (.  ,   ).          ,     , ..     ,      -.       ,   - .       -  .

----------


## Bucom

> ,           ()     .


       (  )    ""      .

----------


## Tatiana312

2  2 .  .     .    ,      ,    11,5 .
     .       ,      ,     .         ,        .  :             .     .   -  .      . 
 :Frown:

----------


## Bucom

> ,        .  :             .     .   -  .      .


:    (     ),    .  ""      -     (    ),      ()  .

----------


## Bucom

> ,


   #34 -       (    ).

----------


## Tatiana312

.      .   .    ?     .      .

----------


## Bucom

> .      .   .    ?     .      .


  -  "" ,  "" /,   ,        ,      ,   .    , .       -  .

----------


## mln

Bucom
   -             . 
                 .
         . 
            (, 40.  36.   ),      (,   , , ).
      ,    .
               /  , , -      ..
   8-  ,   10- ?
         ,                                                                                  :
1.	       :                                                                                                        
2.	   103.  

  -   ,     -    ,         ,        ,       .
3.	   104.    

    ()   ,                         ,        ,        (,    )      .       .
     4.       21.  

           ,       ,     .           ,     .

----------


## Tatiana312

> -  "" ,  "" /,   ,        ,      ,   .    , .       -  .


  ,     .          .            .    ,    , , ,    .     .   ,    ,      .  :Smilie:

----------


## mln

> (  )    ""      .


          ,   -      (24,024 ./. 
    12 ()?

  12            ,    /.

----------


## Bucom

> ... -      (24,024 ./.     12 ()?   12            ,    /.


    ,     ,  .   .     .    .       .      .

----------


## mln

[QUOTE=Bucom;52639453]    ,     ,  .  

      ,  ,   1,1,1,,,2,2,2,,,3,3,3,,    .   ,  1,1,1   ,    ,      .  
     / /        ,    .  
         ,       ,       127994, ,  , . 3,  ,       :        .

----------


## Bucom

> ...


           ,       ,    (  , )       -    (.,     ) -    .     .    ,   .  -   -   "" (, )     ,       "" .   ( )       "" .   , , ,  ,   ,        ,   .   .          #58. ..   - .      .

----------


## mln

Bucom!
     #47     #39 ,  #42   
       ,    165. (   )   183. ( ).   ,      +  22 .      ,       (4000 .) +  (   1 ,      ). 
 #42     :       ,       ?
    :    ,         ,          -           2163-6-1  21  2006 . 
          ,    .
    4000  183  (    2008.)         2008. =21,86 ./,       = 24,02 ./. 
GSokolov #41    :      ,       ,    .  
       GSokolov,             ,    : 
     09.07.2002 N 1202-21  :                ,         .                 12
         -          ()  2002.,     .    2002.,       ,           .       N 1202-21,         +, ,  "  ", 
   ,        ,        .  ,   : ?
   27  ,  2008. - 1993.
    ,   .  ,  -   , , ,    ,   .     .

----------


## mln

> :                         .  ?       ?
>           ? 
>            ?   /    ?     ?     /?


       .

  :    ,         ,          -         2163-6-1  21  2006 .
  :     ,               ,                ,     .  ,                    -           838-6-1  07.04.2008.

 -    .
  :        (   ,      )    .                                                                                           (, )  ,   -          1730-6-0  28.07.2008.

----------

2010     120,  10000,  161   56   23  !     /?  !

[QUOTE=mln;52639473]


> ,     ,  .  
> 
>       ,  ,   1,1,1,,,2,2,2,,,3,3,3,,    .   ,  1,1,1   ,    ,      .  
>      / /        ,    .  
>          ,       ,       127994, ,  , . 3,  ,       :        .

----------


## mln

Bucom?

----------

!    mln!   !

----------


## stas

> ,    :
>      09.07.2002 N 1202-21  :                ,         .                 12
>        -      ()  2002.,     .  2002.,     ,         .      N 1202-21,        +, ,  "  ",


*mln*,         ?

----------


## mln

,       ,       - , ,    23.             ?   !

1 
,    1 ,  23.     *.
    2010  :
-       (120) - 10000 .  
-        1916,66 . (10000 . / 120  x 23  x 1);
-     - 933,33  (10000 . / 120  x 56  x 0,2**)
-    (41)  6 749,97 . (10000 . / 120  x 2  x 1,5 + 10000 . / 120   x 39 . x 2).
      2009    19599,96 . (10000 + 1916,66 + 933,33 + 6 749,97).

2 
,    1 ,  23.      .
    2010  :
-       (120) - 10000 .  
-        1916,66 . (10000 . / 120  x 23  x 1);
-     - 933,33  (10000 . / 120  x 56  x 0,2)

    ?
   -   .
   120      161, ..    41.
,   23*** ,   ,    (),   41.   23.,  18 .
-     (18)   2 916,66 . (10000 . / 120  x 2  x 1,5 + 10000 . / 120   x 16 . x 2).
      2009     15766,65 . (10000 + 1916,66 + 933,33 + 2 916,66).

*              . (   ,    08.08.1966 N 13/-21) 
    -      ,      () ,          .


**           20%        (    22.07.2008 N 554).
***         ,     ,          ,       .

----------

> 2 
> ,    1 ,  23.      .
>     2010  :
> -       (120) - 10000 .  
> -        1916,66 . (10000 . / 120  x 23  x 1);
> -     - 933,33  (10000 . / 120  x 56  x 0,2)


*mln*,       :
-       (120) - 10000 .  
- **       3833,32. (10000 . / 120  x 23  x 2);..
*,     ,       () ,      ,       (.       ..,    5, 2001   10, 2002).*
 ,               ,    ( )                 (  ( ).

----------


## mln

!

       -    (   + 1 )
 153               .   ,  ,       .  
  ,                  :
       ()  ,    ,    1 ,    -8,25.  36-   ( ).
   (,,,,,)  
:     ,    36-      2010.   
        156,75    108,0   (+48,75)
      140,25    135,8   (+4,45)
          148,5      158,4   (-9,9)
      1,2,3,7          , ,        .
     23 ,          , ,         .
     8 ,          , ,             .
  ,   .    ,                    .
   ,    ( 10 000 ) +   ,     .
             , ..  .              18,95. 
       .
   .,        ,       (10000 . / 120  x 23  x 1)

----------


## mln

.. ,    ,  " "   5 2002            3000 .  .   - .     151   162 .      15      23 .          ?
          :
3000 . : 166  15 = 271,05 .,
 166 -      40-  ,
15 -       .
http://www.klerk.ru/law/articles/1093/

.. ,    
" ", N 9,  2006 .

,          ,    2006    168    151 ,    8     23 .              ?

          1 ,     . 104               ,    - 151 .  , ,      168 ,   ,      ,     .
  168  8  -      ,      (   -  ,    - ),         .
 . 152   17   (168  - 151 )     ,    :   2  -      ,   15  -  .

----------

> .. ,    ,  " "   5 2002            3000 .  .   - .     151   162 .      15      23 .          ?
>           :
> 3000 . : 166  15 = 271,05 .,
>  166 -      40-  ,
> 15 -       .
> http://www.klerk.ru/law/articles/1093/
> 
> .. ,    
> " ", N 9,  2006 .
> ...


*mln*,        .

[COLOR="Blue"]*2* 
,    1 ,  23.      ** .
    2010  :
-       (120) - 10000 . 
-        1916,66 . (10000 . / 120  x 23  x 1);
-     - 933,33 (10000 . / 120  x 56  x 0,2)[/COLOR]

    " 23.       ", ..  .

----------

, " " 5 *2001*.

    :http://www.garant.ru/consult/work_law/8810/:

               .         ,      **            .

----------


## mln

,  , . 
    ,                  .    .                 ,       ,     .    .           300-    36 . 
  ,   ,        6-  (,,,,,)?          ?
  ,       ,    .     4    14 .

----------


## Nlkoll

,  .
 ,       ,    "".         .        . (. 112  ).      .
     ?
 : C, -, ( )-100 /, -   .   7  8 .      ,    =  ( )?  ,    ()?
: 23         .
  .

----------

...     : 8* = 800

----------


## mln

,   ,        ,   .
     1 :
100 ./ &#215; (24  - 8 ) + (100 ./ + 20 ./) &#215; 8  = 1 600 . + 960 . = 2 560 .
 7  = 2 560 . &#215; 7 = 17 920 .
 8  = 2 560 . &#215; 8 = 20 480 .
!                                                                                                 ( 10    6  )     (20%   ). 
     "  "       ,  ,     ( 0   24 ),             .

----------


## Nikoll

,   ?

 1    8 ,  23.02 -    .
  2   8 ,  23.02 -   .
 .112  :",   ,  ,    ,       ,    " .

2  " "   -23.02.        .
  ?

----------



----------


## Nikoll

:
 .112  :",   ,  ,    ,       ,    " .
, ,    .   ?

----------

"   "...
 ,     ,     ...

       15     ,         ...       -    21     **...

           -   ,     ,       -

----------


## Nikoll

,  .
,   .   .
         15    ,  21-15=6  : 6   8  ()   
 ?
  ,       ,   ().

----------

-  ,    ...

8  -  ** ...         ...
    ,

----------


## Nikoll

: 4330/21*6= 1237.14
?

----------

1  = 4330 /  *

----------


## Nikoll

,   .
  ,    .

----------


## mln

> :
>  .112  :",   ,  ,    ,       ,    " .
> , ,    .   ?


"  "         , ..         .

----------


## Nikoll

mln,   (   )   ,   ,    .

----------

> mln,   (   )   ,   ,    .


     (  )        .    -  ,       .

----------

**,  ...  112   -,    -

----------


## mln

> (   )   ,   ,    .


  (,   .. )    ,    ?     ,        .
           ,    ,   .

----------

*mln*,     : ,  1-  10- ...  ,    ...      :
-   ...

----------


## mln

> 7  8 .


    . ,         ,,,,        ,,,,         28   -   .  ,                ,       .
          2     . 
     (, ,   ..)            ,      
. 
      ,     ,     -.   - " ", 2009, N 10         http://www.hr-portal.ru/article/kak-...herez-troequot

----------


## Nikoll

mln,  .
  .
   ?

----------

:
        ,  1  3,       ...
       ,     1-  10-,        ...

----------


## mln

Nikoll       ,  ,    ,  ,,,,    Google,    ,   :     ..  : http://www.rostrud.info/priem/

!  ,    .      . 
  ,   ,       . 
           .

----------


## Nikoll

...

      8   .    ()    . 
         112   ( )    , "      " ?
   ...

----------

-    5.27

----------


## Nikoll

, .
     -   ,     .
,  112  .

----------

...    ** ?

----------


## Nikoll

.
  - .
  :    ,    ...

----------


## mln

> 112   ( )    , "      " ?


 - .
               :

http://instrukciy.ru/vopros/0502/page292.html
http://instrukciy.ru/vopros/0502/page265.html
http://www.hr-portal.ru/node/1099

    ....

----------


## Nlkoll

mln,

----------

12  1987 . N 194
*,   
*


   "" . 9
_9.  , ,     ,   ,    -     ,      , ,   ,       :_
..._)         20_ ...

                 ,    .

----------


## mln

** .
     20%  , 40%  .
     ,   -50%
  ,     ,,,,   .
  : 
-   "           "  22.03.93  121.
-   "  "  14.04.99  77-
-    "        21.07.98  814"  12.04.99  288 (   24.12.03); 
-     14.08.92  587  (   06.02.04)

----------


## Sandi Grin

,        ,    :

         /    - 5   .             .

            ?            ?

      2         5-     .

   ?       (  ,          ) ?     (    )        2  ?

  ?          ?

----------

> ?


,    .      ,    ,    .       .

----------


## Sandi Grin

.      ,  .   .      .   2           .                      ?

----------


## mln

1)     
2)      -/, ,   / 

         (        ,      ,   . 104  ). 

           "  ",        ,  ", ",    .

**           ,        153 ,        .

  -     ,      ,     .

----------


## Sandi Grin

.

----------


## Sandi Grin

.    ,     . ,        . 175 .    ()    128 . ( 2  2).      . /   .         /  * 128 .?

----------


## mln

> 


      ,    .

----------

20 -50 %  100%  ?

----------


## GSokolov

"  "     .   :  ,    .

----------

> ,    .


,     ,    -  ,  

 8 , , ,  16  24 ,   ?

----------

> ,     ,    -  ,  
> 
>  8 , , ,  16  24 ,   ?


  -

----------

> 16  24 ,   ?


.  -  22  06.     ...

----------

> .  -  22  06.     ...


,

       ?

----------

> .  -  22  06.     ...


    ? 
,    ,   ?

----------

> ?


 ,     -   ...   -   00   24-,   -   .
    , 4  8...  , 12...

----------


## GSokolov

> ,


 :No-no:  ,  ?     : "    ,      ?"   ,        .

----------

> ,  ?     : "    ,      ?"   ,        .


,    ,      - ,    ,   ,
   ,      ..  -  .
  ,      -   , ?

----------


## GSokolov

.     ,             .       , ,         20 %   ().

----------

-    )

----------

*GSokolov*, 

 ...
       -  .
    .   . ,   .
  ,     -  .
   ?  ,  ,      ... :Wink:

----------


## mln

> .   . ,   .
>   ,     -  .


.......    154.     



> ,    ,       . 
>                ,  ,  .
>                       - .


              20%

----------

> *GSokolov*, 
> 
>  ...
>        -  .
>     .   . ,   .
>   ,     -  .
>    ?  ,  ,      ...



   ,    - ,     



  - -  , - -     3  

     ?

----------

> ?


       ,     .    .   ...

----------

> ..  -  .


, , ...

----------


## mln

> - -  , - -     3


 ,        . 
    ,   . 
 ,      (    ),      ,     .

----------

> ,        . 
>     ,   . 
>  ,      (    ),      ,     .


     )

 :Smilie:

----------

"    ,    ."
. 91 .   ?

----------


## mln

> 


  :Redface: 
 ,  ,  ,   .....

----------

,  , 

 :Smilie:

----------

> 


  !

----------


## mln

> !


,  **  -   (   :Big Grin: ),   http://git27.rostrud.ru/gitwork/infrab/pamdni/

----------

,

  ,           ?

     ?

----------

?

       ,          ..

      ,      ,  ,       ,    -     ?
,  7   ,        ?
, ,     ?

----------


## mln

> ?
>      ?


       922, .. .
        .

----------


## GSokolov

> ,  ,       ,    -     ?


  .  ,     .      .    ,          .

----------


## MrJones

! 

 ,  -        .   :     ( ,             8 ,   -  /  .          -  " "),      . 

          ?             ... 

           .

----------

> .  ,     .      .    ,          .


,     ,   .,      , - .   ,    ,
       ?

----------

> 922, .. .
>         .





                    ?

----------

, , 

 152.   

....             ,    ,  .

 ,     8   8  ,       ?

----------


## mln

> ?


.

----------


## mln

> 152.   
> ....             ,    ,  .
> 
>  ,     8   8  ,       ?


          -  ,   .
 ,      -    ,  .

----------

> -  ,   .
>  ,      -    ,  .


,      ? 

  .     +      


     - ,    ,        ,      ,

----------


## mln

> .     +


         -  ( )

----------

> -  ( )


,     ?

        ,  .    

     -    :Frown: ((

----------


## mln

> -   ((


  ,  ,  ,     ,            :Cool:  



> .  ,     .      .    ,     .

----------

,    - :Frown: ((

----------


## MrJones

!




> ! 
> 
>  ,  -        .   :     ( ,             8 ,   -  /  .          -  " "),      . 
> 
>           ?             ... 
> 
>            .

----------


## mln

> ,    -((


   .....



> ,     8   8  ,       ?


         ? 
  ?
 ,      ?  ?

----------


## jason+

,            ,   ,       2/2.

----------


## GSokolov

> ,   .,      , - .   ,    , 
>        ?


  ,          .     ,   __ .         ,     .

----------


## GSokolov

> ,            ,   ,       2/2.


   - ,    :  ,   - .             ,   .

----------


## jason+

> ,   - .             ,   .


    ? 
    /  -    ?        ?  
       ? (       8   ,         -    )

----------

> ?


.153 . "             "





> ?


.99 . "  - ,             :   (),  *     -        .*"





> ? (       8   ,         -    )


 ,     ... -, 24 .

----------


## jason+

> ,     ... -, 24 .


.     ,            (24 ) - 2   10.      103   "   2   ".          24       , .. .  ?

----------

> .     ,            (24 ) - 2   10.      103   "   2   ".          24       , .. .  ?


 .    .   24 ,       48 . 24  -   ,             .   ,       24     7   ?

----------


## jason+

> .    .   24 ,       48 . 24  -   ,             .   ,       24     7   ?


        .          ,     ,     5   .     2  2,    2              ,       .        (.. )   4-5     - 95%        9  21 .            .          ,  . 

              : "    2  2.      9  21  (  12     ????).              (   21   9  )"

    ? 

         (   21   9  )           - ?          ( 22  6  ) -           ?
     -,                - ?

----------


## jason+

,   .     ""   ,      .

            :

-      : 3   ,  3   .
-     9  21 .                 (  ). 

         .        ?

----------

> .        ?


   .      -  -   -     .    -       , .    ,  ,     ...

----------

, 161- .
1.  " "   .      .
2.  -      1-2-3-4  -  . .99 .
3.  - . 152.
4.   -   20%. . 154
5.   - . 153.

----------


## jason+

> , 161- .
> 1.  " "   .      .


  ,        ,         ?          ? 

    -         ,  "    9  21 .              " -               3    ?       21  9  -         ? 

        -            3       .

----------

...             .    -  , ,  -       .     .  .
  ,             ?!   .    . :Wink:

----------


## jason+

> ...             .    -  , ,  -       .     .  .
>   ,             ?!   .    .


.       :

"-      : 3  ,  3  .
-     9  21 .        2        .                 ." 

   16     10  = 160 ,     .   ?

----------


## jason+

10   12 , ..   108           ..

----------

> ."


   ...         .    "  "....  !     ,  ,     .       .   .    ,     .       .

----------

.  ...  ...     1.02.2013-1.05.2013   5-   (1/3)    .       +  .  5-     (.254). ,    ,       :          ..     ,     5-? -36  (- .).    ,       14000 /,    .. 18000( / ).         ,    ,    -?

----------

> ,    ,    -?


      ?   ?  ,   .   ,   ,     ...
   ,  ,         .   .   ,      !       ,           .

----------


## GSokolov

> ?   ?


  .  :          ?    __   (, ,  )      ,   ,      , ,  ,   .          .  ,    . -,       ,    , -,     ,           36-        ,       . **, ,       ,     . ,   ,         ,      , -    .    -              .

----------

> .  :          ?


 ...



> 5-   (1/3)**

----------


## GSokolov

-  **   .   ,      ,     :   ,    (),  ,  ..

----------


## 1979

,  ... ,     -.  ,      .     . ,      - ,      .         1.02.2013    .(5-)    ?

----------


## 1979

. :  ,  ?   ...

----------

> ,     -.


, .



> ?


.



> -     .


 .



> ,  ,


   ?!

----------


## GSokolov

> :  ,  ?   ...


    ,     .          ,   ,      (  )              ,   ,   . ,    :            ,    ,      .

----------

*GSokolov*, 



> ,    ,    -?


,      ...

----------


## domingo SPb

-,  -  .
:       .   9  20,   14  15.   -: -   7   ,  . 
      . 5-  . ,      " ". ,    , -  .    ,  ...
    , , ,     ,      , , , 20   .
,  ?        ?

----------


## GSokolov

> -   7


       ?  ,       . ..       40-      ,       .          ,     ,        ,             .




> ?


       .

----------


## domingo SPb

,  ,     ,     .
 ,    ,      20 ,   - 10.   10      .     50 ,    20*10*50=10000,   - 10*10*50=5000.
     ( )   .
     ,    ?
       ,        ,      .
 ?  :Big Grin:

----------


## GSokolov

. -,   ,    __   40    (         ,  588),     .      ,   ,      .      - ,        . -,         ,     -    . -,          42  .
    ,            .      ,                    (   ).     ()      .

----------


## domingo SPb

> __   40


, ,  : , 31 , 2/2. ,     16   10  = 160 ,  - 15  10 = 150.
       184 .  ?   ,  ""    ?



> 42


      ...  :Frown: 



> 


      .     .    -   9000 .

----------


## GSokolov

> ?   ,  ""    ?


 ,            . 40-   -      .  .




> ...


  2/2            .     ,      7     ,    .




> .     .


,            ,   .

----------


## domingo SPb

> 40-   -      .  .


   :     19 ,     50 , ,  184*50+6*2*50=9200+600=9800.
 ,         .
   :   ,      ?

----------


## GSokolov

> ,         .


 :yes: ,     . ,     :      ,   .      .            .

----------


## domingo SPb

!
:
1. .      .
2.          .
3.          (*1,5, *2,0),    .
 :Big Grin:

----------

! , ,    6000,  ,   1     .    ?           ?

----------


## GSokolov

2015  9-  31-.          ,        120      ,     120.

----------

,  !
      4       (..  ,  ,  ),      4    .   ,   ,     /    .  ?

----------

.          .      6 . .,     . ,        ? 
 .

----------


## GSokolov

> ,        ?


     ,        (. 74  ).   .

----------

*GSokolov*,              ? 
..     ,   ,    4        ?

----------

. .72

----------

> . .72


.    ,      2   ,      ?

----------

,   .  .

----------

!   10/01/2015          1 .       2015.    : 1/01-,2/01-11,3,4/01-,5,6/01=21,7,8/01-,9,10/01=21.    -5, -52,  10, -32.       .  6900.     - 6900/164,25*52=2184,48. ???   ,     .    1971 .     ?  52 ?

----------


## sokolovvitek

!   :   ,   1/2  18    (   1 ).    7115 ,   95%    35%      .     9    1  ,        4400     11900 .     11    4500    11150  .
, !!!
-       ,      ,    ?    .          .
-       ? 
-      ?
-    ,   ,  ()    ,     ?
-     .,      ,      ?
-     ()    ,      ..

----------


## GSokolov

> ?  52 ?


,  21  9.01  10.01.       .

----------


## GSokolov

> ,


        . __        .



> ?


 .  ,  ,  ,    ,   ,      .




> ,  ()    ,     ?


 .   , . 136,    50000 .





> .,      ,      ?


   ?  ,     ,      ?

----------

